# How would you kill?



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 26, 2008)

Say, I'm not telling anyone there's only cold blooded assesins in this world, nor saying "Go and kill someone there!", but I was wondering, does anyone has a favorite way of killing (hypotheticaly)?


----------



## X (Nov 26, 2008)

portal gun, infinite falling until i drop a few bricks into the mix. ether that or plasma gun, no evidence.


----------



## Teco (Nov 26, 2008)

Stylishly.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 26, 2008)

torture, slicing apart with a sword, drowning, or just beating the shit outta them till they die.


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 26, 2008)

Using high-power weaponry, bladed weaponry (swords, knives, energy), melee, and Punisher/military tactics.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 26, 2008)

The classic "poison in the blood system" keeps the hands clean and possible to mass killings with poisoned food


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2008)

The old fashioned way...claws and fangs!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 26, 2008)

Bullets work well for me, though I wouldn't mind a lightsaber, if the technology could ever be made real...


----------



## X (Nov 26, 2008)

for all you choosing guns and knives/blades; the authorities will find you afterwords.


----------



## TifosiFox (Nov 26, 2008)

hmm... I guess if they really pissed me off peal their face off with a potato pealer.  Although it may take a while.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 26, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> for all you choosing...knives/blades; the authorities will find you afterwords.


no haven't you watched Dexter omg



Weird topic, to say the least. I have no idea. Knives are too up close and personal for me. Guns are impractical but I'd probably be the least sensible about killing a person with a gun. Western culture seems to be pretty desensitized to shootings. "Pow Pow" and "Bang Bang" and all that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 26, 2008)

Sneaking up on someone, grabbing them and pinning them, and then slicing their throat with a knife.


----------



## Tungen (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm. Push them into a caustic solvent of some kind. No body, no evidence, and little physical labor involved.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 26, 2008)

brrrr said:


> no haven't you watched Dexter omg
> 
> 
> 
> Weird topic, to say the least. I have no idea. Knives are too up close and personal for me. *Guns are impractical* but I'd probably be the least sensible about killing a person with a gun. Western culture seems to be pretty desensitized to shootings. "Pow Pow" and "Bang Bang" and all that.



No, it's simply that a gun is a way to reach out and "touch" someone from a distance... no blood on your hands, like you'd have with a bladed weapon.  That, and you can "touch" without the target being aware of you.  The essense of a sniper, if you will.  Not quite as neat and tidy as poisoning can be, but, without a cartridge casing or a gun, a bullet can't be traced.  I've also seen police snipers shoot the gun out of a suicidal man's hand, as well as shoot a gun off the hood of a truck, so the other officers could safely take down the now disarmed "suspect".  (I do enjoy those police video shows, very educational...)

Besides, using a gun to maximum effect in a sniping/defensive role requires training and skill, just like use of a blade... and unlike poison or simple explosives (though there have been some very skilled bomb-makers blowing things up, not to mention the training and skill needed by a demolitions expert).  Not that using explosives wouldn't entail some fun, with the use of a creative mind in setting up the hit.  It's just... well, once things are set up, they can't be easily changed, should the situation change.  A gun is far more versatile and portable.  And less likely to blow up in your hands.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 26, 2008)

I would stare until the head falls off.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 26, 2008)

Cutting a bloody swath through a busy street, shooting someone from a long-ass distance with a high-power sniper or poison their drink or food.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bullet right in the head and end of story. *shrugs*


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't kill unless it's for blood. And I just use my fangs.


----------



## X (Nov 26, 2008)

Alyxx_Vampire said:


> I don't kill unless it's for blood. And I just use my fangs.


i dont kill people when i need blood ;P i just bite them on the arm.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i dont kill people when i need blood ;P i just bite them on the arm.


I only kill if I haven't had blood in days.


----------



## X (Nov 26, 2008)

Alyxx_Vampire said:


> I only kill if I haven't had blood in days.



aha, that would explain it. what do you target first men or women?  Â°Â·vvÂ·Â°


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> aha, that would explain it. what do you target first men or women?  Â°Â·vvÂ·Â°


Depends on the person rather than gender. Some people have more blood in them than others.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice slow torture...I'm thinking shot to the knee to get them down in pain then tie them up and use a car battery, some jumper cables, a knife and some salt :3 oh...that sounds like fun


----------



## X (Nov 26, 2008)

Alyxx_Vampire said:


> Depends on the person rather than gender. Some people have more blood in them than others.



you think too much like me >.>


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> you think too much like me >.>


I think it's the other way around, but ok.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 26, 2008)

What the hell made you think this was a good idea?


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 26, 2008)

Rifter said:


> What the hell made you think this was a good idea?


I was looking sadic ideas for fun. ^_^


----------



## Seas (Nov 26, 2008)

IED's all the way baby!
Can be home-made, untrackable if done right, VERY messy and gets the message through.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 26, 2008)

drop the extracted juice from tomato leaves into their next cup of tea. Nighthade fixes EVERYTHING. 

Actually, I would come up behind them, tell them how much this world loves them, pull their head back, and [[ depending on person ]] kiss them as I pulled the trigger to blow their brains out from the chin up. then drop the dead body and walk away passively.  No need for necrophilia.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

A swift death prefered, a bullet to the head or a slit throat.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

the 1st ten ways i thought of... plus one for kicks
1. park a Hummer in the crosswalk and accelerate quickly when victim passes...
2. paper-wrapped hand-packed bullets(i'd be wearing gloves) from a 30.06 or a Barett 50 cal. sniper rifle
3. claws and fangs
4. knives
5. choke hold until they pass out... then hold on for a few more minutes 
6. drop off building (or other high place)
7. make them do it to themselves (like the 1st two deaths in the movie Seven [i didn't keep watching... i was bored and Family Guy came on] or like in Saw [only saw the 1st movie...])
8. heavy object+deep ocean+boat+rope=i tie victim to rope, tie rope to heavy object, i take victim in boat to ocean, i drop heavy object off boat, victim sinks to floor, bye bye...
9. S&W 500 to the head
10. stick (as in bind w/ duct tape and force) him in a controversial outfit (hitler [but not that... it's just all i can think of at the moment... that would be wrong... you do not make fun of the holocaust... not cool...]etc...) and put the victim in an area where they would really hate it (as in example: Jewish community) and watch victim get killed by others...
11. (implausible) kick them out an air-lock into deep space


----------



## Miles_Rose (Nov 27, 2008)

Awww...well, If I were to kill a human, I would have to kill it Slasher Horror Style A.K.A. Stylishly X3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

You sick fucks. Dynamite.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> You sick fucks. Dynamite.



welcome to my brain... this is what goes through the 'tame' section... to see the rest... please go to aisle 666 and and wack off... an attendant will be with you shortly...


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Working as a mechaninc next to a tire shop. I would LOVE to hold somebody's head in the bead breaker. The metal ram the pushed the rubber bead of the tire off of the wheel itself. 
  Can you imagine what that would do to a human skull?
 Sorry , I am a sick bastard! I won't deny it.


----------



## LoC (Nov 27, 2008)

Re-enact the lyrics of any cannibal corpse song?

(Hypothetically, of course)


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

Lock someone in a room, make them go crazy with fear, and watch as they get more and more historical till they can't take it anymore and kill them self. Nothing more fun then killing someone without actually killing them.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Any of you read the short story Lamb To The Slaughter by Rhold Dahl? Basically, the wife bashes her husband over the back of the head with a frozen lamb leg, then cooks it. She pretends that she was out, and then tricks the police into eating the murder weapon. Quite smart actually. I'd want to do something cool like that.


----------



## kashaki (Nov 27, 2008)

Quick, and clean. So; breaking necks, sevring the spine.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2008)

Are we talking about killing someone we genuinely hate, or killing as a job, non-personal?

Default choice is messy, and creative.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Any of you read the short story Lamb To The Slaughter by Rhold Dahl? Basically, the wife bashes her husband over the back of the head with a frozen lamb leg, then cooks it. She pretends that she was out, and then tricks the police into eating the murder weapon. Quite smart actually. I'd want to do something cool like that.



GENIUS!!! or to quote the Guinness commercials "BRILLIANT!!!"


----------



## GreenReaper (Nov 27, 2008)

Poisoned cheese wedge.


----------



## Jack (Nov 27, 2008)

high caliber sniper rifle, shot through the head. retrieve the bullet and without physical contact: move the body for lack of evidence.
(I watch too many crime scene movies.)


----------



## brrrr (Nov 27, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, it's simply that a gun is a way to reach out and "touch" someone from a distance... no blood on your hands, like you'd have with a bladed weapon.  That, and you can "touch" without the target being aware of you.  The essense of a sniper, if you will.  Not quite as neat and tidy as poisoning can be, but, without a cartridge casing or a gun, a bullet can't be traced.  I've also seen police snipers shoot the gun out of a suicidal man's hand, as well as shoot a gun off the hood of a truck, so the other officers could safely take down the now disarmed "suspect".  (I do enjoy those police video shows, very educational...)
> 
> Besides, using a gun to maximum effect in a sniping/defensive role requires training and skill, just like use of a blade... and unlike poison or simple explosives (though there have been some very skilled bomb-makers blowing things up, not to mention the training and skill needed by a demolitions expert).  Not that using explosives wouldn't entail some fun, with the use of a creative mind in setting up the hit.  It's just... well, once things are set up, they can't be easily changed, should the situation change.  A gun is far more versatile and portable.  And less likely to blow up in your hands.


guns are loud.

i won't have a silencer. ever.

did you seriously just write 2 paragraphs about why my hypothetical choice of killing someone is wrong?


----------



## PixiesKitty (Nov 27, 2008)

With a long needle in the base of the skull. Stops the heart, lungs and seems a heart attack.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 27, 2008)

Poison, the kind that dissipates very quickly and simulates heart attacks. ^_^


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 27, 2008)

Throttle back, roll inverted, dive brakes deployed, walk piper onto target, tone confirmed, weapons free, dive brakes retracted, split-s, light the burner.

Repeat until targets and munitions expended or fuel tanks are bingo.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

PGM Sniper + Sabots. ;-)


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 27, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> PGM Sniper + Sabots. ;-)



Meh....tube guns...not rigid enough.  Sako TRG-42 is what the .338 Lapua was designed for.:grin:


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Meh....tube guns...not rigid enough.  Sako TRG-42 is what the .338 Lapua was designed for.:grin:



Suits me. As long as I can shoot flechettes with it. ^_~
Or maybe real king size slug thrower (ie: caliber .50). I wanna hit something that is at least 1 km away.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't have a gun, just my drum sticks. hehe


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

*Gives Shepherd a sharpener* ;-)


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *Gives Shepherd a sharpener* ;-)



*sharpens them* I guess I'm ready to go now. *starts drumming*


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

yiff to death


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 27, 2008)

Genetic mutation to the point of organ failure. Might get some useful research out of it.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 27, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Or maybe real king size slug thrower (ie: caliber .50). I wanna hit something that is at least 1 km away.



A trebuchet, loaded with a German-Shepard and sharpened drum sticks?


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Write their name in the Death Note!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 27, 2008)

its not about the 'how'. its about the 'when' 

if id kill someone it would depend on my mood i guess. some assmaster who tormented me for a long time would have to suffer.
a spontaneous kill would be quick, silent and swift^^

but if someone would be completly at my mercy id probably beat him up a little and then just shoot him. right between the eyes!^^
wow, im a sick bastard...


----------



## Entropy (Nov 27, 2008)

My personal preference would be a .45 round to the forehead, quick and reliable if a little messy.


----------



## RigorMortis (Nov 27, 2008)

With blades. I'd make it messy.​


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

SOOOO many great ideas. And I thought this place looked normal from the outside. You people here are more warped than cheap microwaved tupperware! I feel more at home now. 
    Nice touch on the "re-enact any cannibal corpse song lyrics". I like them a lot.  Long needle in the base of the skull , nice and stealthy. I like it.
  Phoenix , you are quite sadistic to come up with your way to kill them. Not that I disapprove.
  Hydramon , I do remember that story from school.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> A trebuchet, loaded with a German-Shepard and sharpened drum sticks?



Hey, now you're cooking with gas! 
Now where's the doggie?


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 27, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, if I'm gonna kill someone I'm gonna do it in a way that works. None of this fancy shmancy 'finish him' type stuff. That said, I have no intention of killing someone. Ever.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

It's a normal reaction to want to kill people. Then again being here already means you are not normal. SO how do you deal with that?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 27, 2008)

brrrr said:


> guns are loud.
> 
> i won't have a silencer. ever.
> 
> *did you seriously just write 2 paragraphs about why my hypothetical choice of killing someone is wrong?*



No, it's just... well, when you stick or slash someone with a blade, blood tends to splatter over hands, clothing... I just don't want to be basted in someone's juices, that's all.




PixiesKitty said:


> With a long needle in the base of the skull. Stops the heart, lungs and seems a heart attack.



Thing is, with modern forensics, they'd find the tiny hole....




Irreverent said:


> Throttle back, roll inverted, dive brakes deployed, walk piper onto target, tone confirmed, weapons free, dive brakes retracted, split-s, light the burner.
> 
> Repeat until targets and munitions expended or fuel tanks are bingo.



Ahhh, yes... so romantic, this love between man and machine!


----------



## RigorMortis (Nov 27, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, it's just... well, when you stick or slash someone with a blade, blood tends to splatter over hands, clothing... I just don't want to be basted in someone's juices, that's all.



Yum.


----------



## Emil (Nov 27, 2008)

A shiv just to the left of the spine, fourth lumbar down. The abdominal aorta.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, just remembered something...

I remember hearing once about a woman who murdered her husband by drugging him with sleeping pills, wrapping him in an electric blanket, then wrapping him in plastic and duct tape, I think.  Then, she plugged in the electric blanket, and cranked it up to MAX HEAT.  Yes, she cooked him to death....


----------



## Teco (Nov 27, 2008)

BENJAMIN. BARKER.
....people who know what im talking about know how I kill.


----------



## RigorMortis (Nov 27, 2008)

Teco said:


> BENJAMIN. BARKER.
> ....people who know what im talking about know how I kill.



Once again.. Yum.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Describe , post pics or GTFO!


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

i would use telekinesis to sever the medula obligada rendering the victim paralyzed until they died.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Just to let you know , you are really FUCKED! ANd I totally approve of this message.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 27, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ahhh, yes... so romantic, this love between man and machine!



You say that like its a bad thing.:-D  The implement must be in gestalt with the user.  And it must have a name; gender's not so important.  Pilots have been naming their planes since.....there were pilots.  And all of my fullbore rifles are named after bronze dragons.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 27, 2008)

Just for laughs...

























































FALCOOOOOOON PUUUUUNCH!!!!!!


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd like to kill as quickly and efficiently as possible. Probably a sniper rifle shot from a fair distance away, or a quick stab from behind. Whatever leaves the least trace with the least effort.

However, If I actually did kill someone, it would probably be violent and awkward, on an unintentional whim of anger. I'd end up just bludgeoning or stabbing them with whatever I could find near me. I'm pretty resourceful, so I'm sure a piece of paper or calculator could do the trick.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

would re-enact Darwin award deaths... like the guy that died from trying to take it up the ass from a horse... dumbass...


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> would re-enact Darwin award deaths... like the guy that died from trying to take it up the ass from a horse... dumbass...



Mr. Hands.


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

As silently and as quickly as possible.


----------



## Teco (Nov 28, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Describe , post pics or GTFO!



I'd scream benjamin barker. And then violently stab a dude in the throat and dump his body in a cellar to be chopped up and fed to peasants if I didnt have to kill off my love and my cohort, in which then be killed by a boy while mourning my dead love. 

...thats a Benjamin. BARKER.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 28, 2008)

Thump him over the head, tie the rope from a flag pole around his neck, and hoist him up.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 28, 2008)

Opening a wormhole, a really small one, with one end in the center of the brain of my victim and the other end in deep space...

...using the wormhole generator I pulled out of my arse.  No, I mean, um... built using my superior intellect!  :roll:


----------



## embriel (Nov 28, 2008)

It really depends on why I'd want to kill the person.

but I'd like to be able to rip someone's face clean off with my bare hands, If I was to kill someone. Or a crowbar to bash their heads in.

I like it really quick, messy and satisfying


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

Depends on the person..

If I truly hated them, then I'd cut off all their skin, dump them in salt and then vinegar, then cut them up into a million pieces and feed them to their family.

If they were a person who I didn't hate, a shot to the chest.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 28, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sneaking up on someone, grabbing them and pinning them, and then slicing their throat with a knife.



Screw sneaking up, I am going at them with a chainsaw.
So they know who sent them to hell. ^w^


----------



## Nalo (Nov 28, 2008)

.50 cal scoped rifle at two miles out or up close with a scrapyard dogfather LE to the spine >:3, then for medium range i would chose a HK chambered in .308


----------



## Elsethan (Nov 28, 2008)

The touch of euthanasia.

I recall once a poor furry-character suffering a slow, incurable, and painful death.

Begged, pleaded, and whined for a quicker death.

Under tremendous stress and agony I gentle touched him then...
His life was instantly sucked away.


Sorry, this is not a "sadic ideas for fun". *


----------



## virus (Nov 28, 2008)

Volcano


----------



## embriel (Nov 28, 2008)

virus said:


> Volcano


 
 Best way to kill anyone EVER.


----------



## virus (Nov 28, 2008)

embriel said:


> Best way to kill anyone EVER.



What would make it even better is to have a PAY PER VIEW special and just throw a buncha convicts and criminals all at once into a volcano with fireworks and or explosives attached on their body. Problem is people would get overly excited and start chucking themselves into the Volcano for the "lulz"


----------



## embriel (Nov 28, 2008)

virus said:


> What would make it even better is to have a PAY PER VIEW special and just throw a buncha convicts and criminals all at once into a volcano with fireworks and or explosives attached on their body. Problem is people would get overly excited and start chucking themselves into the Volcano for the "lulz"


 
If it's for the lulz it's fine by me 8D


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually I have other weapons. A baseball bat and my dad's rifle. But I love my drum sticks....


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 28, 2008)

Why kill? Leaving someone badly beaten and alive is much more enjoyable. Seeing a look of defeat on their face is much more rewarding than a cold, dead face.


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 28, 2008)

Bring someone in a concious state of sleeping, put some old-fashioned armor on them, helmet, chest plate, then dump them in a wolf territory with arms, legs and groin exposed.


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Nov 28, 2008)

Trip them then punch them in the face until they die.
If that fails then just slice their head off with a katana.


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

virus said:


> What would make it even better is to have a PAY PER VIEW special and just throw a buncha convicts and criminals all at once into a volcano *with fireworks and or explosives attached on their body*. Problem is people would get overly excited and start chucking themselves into the Volcano for the "lulz"



sounds like a metalocalypse episode. 

[edit:] found the episode. no volcano, but criminals with explosives attached to them: http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c3921527528c01152849931d003e


----------



## metalgear500 (Nov 28, 2008)

With my razar sharp claws, teeth and tail.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd pull out my portable rigor and trow her on you XD


----------



## Cooon (Nov 28, 2008)

Give them such a stream of confusion and logic that they get up to run to there mommy, and shatter into a million pieces (tell me if you know what i got that from)


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 28, 2008)

It would depend on the situation for me i guess. Sniping, Blowing up, going in and taking out every person it just depends i guess.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 28, 2008)

like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

If it was a person to person thing, decapatation

but, I would just rather nuke an entire city to kill one person in it.  why take the chance they might be out on the town the night you show up at their home.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

Say, good ideas everyone...but I'm looking for something more...hmm...clean but cruel...more than cruel.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 30, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> portal gun, infinite falling until i drop a few bricks into the mix. ether that or plasma gun, no evidence.



nice!

i myself... well.... hmmm
i have played so many video games in my days i cant really think of anything more exciting then what i have already gotten to do in a virtual world


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2008)

Gun. 

The end.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought about removing the front bumper from my car and attatching a person there instead. Aim it for a tree and toss a brick on the as pedal. Just sit back and watch the mayhem.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be pretty boring, the only time I would want to kill someone is if I was in a fit of rage.
So probably just beating someone to death with a lead pipe


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2008)

if i were to kill myself...id be damn sure it would make the news/history!
...zany yet mass destructive.
something like being instantaneously incinerated by the lift off of millions of fire crackers that would wright "goodby world" in the night sky


----------



## Hunter Fox (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm let me see.  I would use a vehicle preferably a truck or full size SUV with a high leading edge.  Traveling at 80 plus MPH there would be enough energy to perform a clean fast kill.  Plus the high leading edge would prevent the body from rolling onto the hood and windshield thus preventing the telltale body-shaped dent.   Then just calmly drive away.


----------



## Tagwyn (Nov 30, 2008)

Good old fasioned fistfight to the death would be my choice, although if its me vs like five people, I would go with tearing a guys throat out with my teeth, WHILE human.... intimidation factor increases to the nth degree.  How many people would want to fight a guy who just tore out your friends throat with his teeth?


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 30, 2008)

I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.


----------



## Rooger (Nov 30, 2008)

I attack with...I don't know.


----------



## Rooger (Nov 30, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.


God, that is so true, I'm not into furry porn.


----------



## Kingman (Nov 30, 2008)

Break the spinal cord and/or neck.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 30, 2008)

Well depends on the situation, if we're talking IRL: Clandestine, silenced, or staged, and there would have to be a plausable explanation for it.

Now if you're talking about the more comic-book action version, stylistic combination of the gun and sword, biased on speed and evasion.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Say, good ideas everyone...but I'm looking for something more...hmm...clean but cruel...more than cruel.


 

well if your looking for cruel, then there is nothing more cruel than a good crusifixion.  Nothing like watching someone hang on a cross and die over say a day or so depending on the body weight, condition they are in......

very painfull and slow death.  most gratifiing if your wanting revenge.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 30, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.



Let them play....life is too short.



Besides, it makes them easier targets for those of us that _have_ engaged targets at 1,000m.  :razz:


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

well I am a teenager......um ....+30.     

But I am a cajun.........

nuff said


----------



## feastonthelake (Nov 30, 2008)

If I had the teeth for it, I'd go for the throat.

Otherwise a good old-fashioned beheading would do the trick.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

Beheading , thats quite old school there. Like George Carlin said "lets make beheading pay per view".


----------



## Uro (Dec 1, 2008)

Psychological harassment until they kill themselves. That's the best.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 1, 2008)

Uro said:


> Psychological harassment until they kill themselves. That's the best.



...what about those two swords your SL avatar was sporting?


----------



## Bambi (Dec 1, 2008)

...

How would I kill?

RP -- that depends ... if I even have to kill at all.
RL -- it's not even my perogative.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 1, 2008)

IRL: I'm not that violent in real life. I'd kill with whatever I could get my hands on if it came down to a life-or-death kinda thing, but that's about it.

Games/RP/Other: I'm partial to ranged attacks; arrows, guns, etc., sneakily launched so the victim never saw it coming. Barring that, a good fist-fight to the death or well-thought strategy is my game.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 1, 2008)

lazyredhead said:


> like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g


*lol*  Awesome!


----------



## Wulfshade (Dec 1, 2008)

This one would bind it to a chair, place a large mirror before it, so it can see itself. Then this one would slowly slit it's troath while telling it how this is all it's own fault. And it would be able to see the horror in it's own eyes as it's life-blood bled to the ground. 

Now who wants a hug?


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.



I'm just really stressed.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

I would do it the way the Russians do. 

Poison. I would make them drink Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Low-caliber pistol shot to the right side of the head, in front of a mirror, so they see their own brain before they die.

I read it in a manga once. X3


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 1, 2008)

I would force them to kill themselves with a screwdriver.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

I would do it with a blunt weapon. For me to even consider hurting someone I have to be very very angry at them. Might as well get all the anger out.


----------



## virus (Dec 1, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.



Anyone who uses a man made weapon, I would say yes.
Anyone who uses something non man made, I would say no.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

Non man made weapon? You got some alien weapons we don't know about?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

virus said:


> Anyone who uses a man made weapon, I would say yes.
> Anyone who uses something non man made, I would say no.


 

I don't really see how the weapon of choice or method of killing is relevent.  At the end of the day, the topic of the thread is people consciously contemplating how to take the life of another human being, often in the most "creatively" horrific way possible.  That's pretty goddamn depraved in my book.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

Some people need to and deserve to not be alive. They are a waste of my resources , time and my patience. Come to my work and observe the Manchesters. You will then agree that revoking their right to breathe is a good thing. Trust me.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> At the end of the day, the topic of the thread is people consciously contemplating how to take the life of another human being, often in the most "creatively" horrific way possible.  That's pretty goddamn depraved in my book.



One Fur's depravity, another Fur's Stephen King novel. :razz:


----------



## Bambi (Dec 1, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.


 
Holy shit.

You fucking win. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I don't really see how the weapon of choice or method of killing is relevent.  At the end of the day, the topic of the thread is people consciously contemplating how to take the life of another human being, often in the most "creatively" horrific way possible.  That's pretty goddamn depraved in my book.



the methods i have described are not even possible, no portal gun or plasma rifle exists as far as i know, besides, wouldn't have the guts to shoot another human, unless that human killed someone important to me.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Dec 1, 2008)

Poison~ <3

Or a syringe of air into the artery. Air + Veins = Death

Or maybe a knife to the throat while they sleep.

Never let them know you actually want to see them dead, leave them ignorant.
That way you can enjoy the surprise in their eyes as they slip into that last slumber.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I don't really see how the weapon of choice or method of killing is relevent.  At the end of the day, the topic of the thread is people consciously contemplating how to take the life of another human being, often in the most "creatively" horrific way possible.  That's pretty goddamn depraved in my book.




Depraved... nah... 

Way too much time on their hands. Probably.

But hey, that is the same reason there is so much god damn porn that makes me want to kill some of these fuckers. D: (Joke.)

Personally, I think it's just a dark topic for discussion. If you could kill, how would you?

I bet some serial killers think what they're doing is an 'art'. That there's some kind of beauty in death. 

... And I'll bet at least 45% of the people in this thread have some interest in Six Feet Under.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 1, 2008)

If it's just a random killing, slice their head off with a sword.
If I'm killing a loved one against my own will for some reason, shot to the back of the head.

If I'm killing someone I hate with an absolute passion, stick chloroform in their face and then surgically deconstruct them as they die slowly and painfully. If all goes right, you should be able to see their still-beating heart before it gives out. In which case, I'd pull it out, taking care not to rupture any blood vessels so I could show them and go "Isn't it cool?!". Then I'd just slice stuff slowly until they died. Of course, I would have to seriously hate this person more than I've ever hated anyone in my life. If it was just standard hate, I'd hit them in the head with blunt objects until they died.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

Bare hands,
or maybe paws in this case,
you get the idea.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spartan Laser from Halo 3 :twisted: *charge* IMMA FIRIN MA LAZERRRRRRR! *FIRE*
other than that, I'd use my claws or legs.

Or a rocket launcher. Yea, that's good.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

knife them from behind...booby trap your enemy's spawn point with c4s...
using a scorpion submachine gun with laser sights attached.
...I think I'm playing too much call of duty


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

what mountain Albino Kitsune


----------



## X (Dec 2, 2008)

5 mile away sniper shot, like in wanted


----------



## steam (Dec 2, 2008)

death by capsaicin.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

> 5 mile away sniper shot, like in wanted



I was going to argue that it would be impossible due to the curvature of the earth,
unless you found a gorge 5 miles long,
but of course, its in Wanted.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 2, 2008)

the same way i do now a well placed shot in the spinal cord right at the base of the neck drops anything whare it stands and thay never know thay died can do the same with a knife but it aint as peacefull


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I swear to God this whole thread is packed full of little teenagers stroking their cocks pretending they're all badass and fantasizing about being violent.


^


Nylak said:


> I don't really see how the weapon of choice or method of killing is relevent.  At the end of the day, the topic of the thread is people consciously contemplating how to take the life of another human being, often in the most "creatively" horrific way possible.  That's pretty goddamn depraved in my book.


^

Lol Internet tough guys.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not violent, but I'm quite interested in death...one of the reasons I'm in to taxidermy. Death is a rather interesting subject after all. So I myself would never try it, but I might write it out in a story.


----------



## Uro (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...what about those two swords your SL avatar was sporting?



First rule about SL. We don't talk about SL.

>:O


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 2, 2008)

Higurashi style!


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> 5 mile away sniper shot, like in wanted



that's camping dude...I hate campers...


----------



## zevvy (Dec 3, 2008)

it really depends on the situation. but i usually try to kill in the most cruel and long drawn out way as possible.

favorite kill in a video game: suspended someone in a nuclear reactor as it was firing a giant laser.


----------



## xiath (Dec 3, 2008)

Ninja like, going all parkour and hiding in a high place and then stab them with a knife out of nowhere.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice ideas everyone. ^_^ And yes, I'm talking about RL, but claws and fangs can be included.


----------



## Tzolkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Death by turning their own body and mind against them, causing massive seizures and Anaphylaxis.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm not violent, but I'm quite interested in death...one of the reasons I'm in to taxidermy. Death is a rather interesting subject after all. So I myself would never try it, but I might write it out in a story.


 

work at a funeral home....

I did to pay my way through a private highschool.

Puts a new perspective on life and death......as well as numbing you to death.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 4, 2008)

in a realistic sort of sense or in a fantasy-esque, physics does not exist sort of way.

IAC;
Realism: Force someone watch go mentally insane as Ben Stein reads the indepth plot synopsis of Final Fantasy 8 and the Legend of Zelda timeline theory, give them a gun and watch as they try to blow their brains out, then after they puss out, I grab the gun and blow their brains out.
Fantasy: Spontaneous Combustion, or forcing them to do above, then spontaneous combustion then hurling them through a portal, then trapping them in a physical paradox, and then watch as they disappear into the aether. :3


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 5, 2008)

if i wanted to kill someone i would get satisfaction from slapping them round the head with an axe


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Sabotaging their parachute before take off. Don't like to get my hands dirty. Well not with someone else's dirt.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

Blunt force trauma. A cane, stave, hammer, something fun.


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 5, 2008)

Very slowly, I would tear as much flesh with my hands as possible before ensuring their death.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Tearing the still beating heart out of the body.


----------



## freshmeat999 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bring out my sadistic side.

Sulfuric acid. Make them drink it then WATCH the results and revel the pain that they are experiencing.then use thermite to dispose of the corpse.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 5, 2008)

freshmeat999 said:


> Bring out my sadistic side.
> 
> Sulfuric acid. Make them drink it then WATCH the results and revel the pain that they are experiencing.then use thermite to dispose of the corpse.



I have a professor who knows someone who has survived something similar to that (okay, lye, but eh... He drank a glass of it by mistake). Guy's lungs are jacked up and he'll live off a respirator the rest of his life, though. Imagine quaffing sulfuric acid instead. Heh...

If I had to kill someone, I'd just shoot them in the head. I don't have the patience for a long, slow murder. If I could find some way to make people's heads 'asplode, (like in Scanners?) I'd go for that instead.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 5, 2008)

Well a few ways but I don't have time to type all of that out right now lol.

I'm a taxidermist and I have done apprentice work at a morgue, also I will probably get flamed for this but I hunt and such as well so I am kinda jaded about the whole death thing.
I also have a morbid curiosity and I'm not sure if you would call it a fetish but some probably would we are however not getting into that and this is probably tmi but lawl..


----------



## Defiant (Dec 5, 2008)

It would be fun to set a car on somebody. Put it up on the lift and then just set it down on them!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

summoning my demented side. . .come on. . .vell now i have qvite a few
A. skin zem in a small dark room vith a straight blade vrazor and feed zem der flesh.
B. place many enemies in a small town in der desert and place explosive collars avround der necks and place der key to get the collars off and to the only escape pod in a box of scissor vire covered in salt, vinegar, lemon juice filled full of mercury and vithin 30 minutes an atomic bomb will be dropped. oh and put it on pay per view.

NOOOO. . .okay im back now oh and for more ideas visit a favorite web comic of mine suicideforhire.comicgen.com


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 5, 2008)

18th century pirate pistol, 1 shot black powder charge, hella alot of smoke. gota get the aim right


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 6, 2008)

A bullet fired from a high powerd gun at point blank range between the eyes.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

the_ZJ said:
			
		

> Tearing the still beating heart out of the body.


niiice.


knocking them over, then going for the throat and tearing them apart while they still know whats happening to them. i love getting eye-deep in hot blood while its still pulsing...



......................................wait, this was hypothetical?! uh ohs.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> ^
> 
> ^
> 
> Lol Internet tough guys.


 
-.- ... that face is an airplane, btw.



WhiteHowl said:


> in a realistic sort of sense or in a fantasy-esque, physics does not exist sort of way.
> 
> IAC;
> Realism: Force someone watch go mentally insane as Ben Stein reads the indepth plot synopsis of Final Fantasy 8 and the Legend of Zelda timeline theory, give them a gun and watch as they try to blow their brains out, then after they puss out, I grab the gun and blow their brains out.
> Fantasy: Spontaneous Combustion, or forcing them to do above, then spontaneous combustion then hurling them through a portal, then trapping them in a physical paradox, and then watch as they disappear into the aether. :3


 
I like you. 

You're facetious.


----------



## Sniperfox (Dec 7, 2008)

I would take a Barrett M107 Sniper Rifle and shoot the human in the stomach wait three minutes and then blow his head off.


----------



## Kyra (Dec 8, 2008)

As my fursona i have images of ripping throats out with my teeth
but as a norm i'd have to say a razor sharp katana will do nicely, slice into the head leaving the sword sticking out at a funny angle


----------



## Seas (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't forget people, if anything else fails,
nuke the site from orbit!


----------



## AgentDiego007 (Dec 21, 2008)

I prefer traditional style >3 Mostly tackle to ground,make a few scratches with my claws and then sink my sabre-teeth in his/her's neck >3 Very fun to do >D


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sniper, Headshot, dead

Or stab a knife into the person repeatedly


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gee, still can't choose... *TC here*


----------



## BanesShadow (Dec 22, 2008)

throwing them into a pool of Radiation ^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

BanesShadow said:


> throwing them into a pool of Radiation ^^



If you where close enough to throw them into radiation you're close enough to die with them. *facepalms*


----------



## Nightweaver (Dec 22, 2008)

Like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6e6SW_hct8


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nightweaver said:


> Like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6e6SW_hct8



WTF whas up with that nipple- and ass- and crotch-shot? -.-


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

vaginally licked to death? No? maybe just strapped down and poked in the forehead to death. yea i'm goin wit dat.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 29, 2008)

i would HATE them to death.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 29, 2008)

First, get a job at a crematory. Wait until winter. Drug victim, drag them into a tub (not attached to house - like abandoned junkyard type) located in a remote area of the woods, stab them with an icicle, put the body in a sack, go to crematory and burn it. Then take it to the other side of the country and throw the ashes in the ocean. Clean the tub with bleach and bury it somewhere.
Of course, I'd have to wear a hair net, a set of clothes that are not mine and would not be expected to be, a wetsuit, gloves, and a mask just for hiding DNA and such.
â€¦.
I have too much time on my handsâ€¦


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm... *claps to Canisa*


----------



## Canisa (Dec 29, 2008)

-Laughs- Thanks.

I told the same idea to a few of my friends. Half were all "Awesome, dude"; the other half were backing away from me slowly.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 29, 2008)

Canisa said:


> -Laughs- Thanks.
> 
> I told the same idea to a few of my friends. Half were all "Awesome, dude"; the other half were backing away from me slowly.



tis a bit deranged but i like it. though u think u thought it thew to much?


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 29, 2008)

make him play COD5 on the hardest difficulty, he'd probably kill himself (so i'd get away with it :grin


----------



## crosser (Dec 30, 2008)

I would cut their gut open and set their entrails on fire.  (Burn baby, burn)


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

anything really sharp. i am a type who would torture someone before i kill because the only reason i'd kill someone would be if they pissed me off, i needed to for self defense, of they did-or will do-something to one of my friends


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 30, 2008)

In an all out blaze of awesome ninja skillz fighting for the protection of my friends... uber awesome ninja skillz.


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 30, 2008)

id wound cut them up with my chainsaw gun (aka lancer) and then shoot whats left for 2.7 minutes ^.^


----------



## Canisa (Dec 30, 2008)

fangborn said:


> tis a bit deranged but i like it. though u think u thought it thew to much?


 
Yeah. I think about a lot of things too much. I'm a bit sick that way.


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mauling, dismembering, spiked bats, anything that's gory enough. Oh, and I may be labeled "fucked up" for this, and I would only do it to someone I REALLY hate if I could get away with it, but putting a shotgun up their ass and pulling the trigger. I kinda hate mysef for it....


----------



## BlauShep (Dec 31, 2008)

poor ice cold water over 'em, electric shock, and then bleed 'em. 8D i'm so mean.


----------



## crosser (Dec 31, 2008)

tie the person down then saw then in half at the waist.  now force feed them piece by piece there severed legs.  later if they are still alive dump them into the ocean and watch for the sharks or if they are dead pore gasoline onto them and light it.  Mwahahhahahaha


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 31, 2008)

Pull a Saw III on them. Only I put them in a room/hallway lined with mirrors so they can watch themselves die- and I get a 360 view!


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 31, 2008)

..........................IM GLAD I DONT KNOW ANY OF YOU GUYS O.O


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 2, 2009)

Elite723 said:


> ..........................IM GLAD I DONT KNOW ANY OF YOU GUYS O.O


 Oh, trust me- you will.


----------



## Raregolddragon (Jan 2, 2009)

I like poisons and trap explosives. I know one is sudden and the other is not but o well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 2, 2009)

Elite723 said:


> ..........................IM GLAD I DONT KNOW ANY OF YOU GUYS O.O


Its not like we're going to do it. Plus most people dont have the capability to kill in such fashions.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Quickly and gracefully slicing the victim with a katana.

How cliche.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't kill. to put it simply, I'm a pacifist. for fuck sake, I can't kill an ant without thinking to myself "this poor thing was a living breathing creature! how could I do such a thing?!".... yea, I bring a new meaning to the word fag


----------



## ADF (Jan 2, 2009)

Knock them unconscious and take them out into the middle of nowhere. 

Stick a hose pipe up their backside and feed barbed wire through it. Remove the hose, attach the barbed wire to a long stake and hammer it deep into the ground.

Leave.

Either they starve to death or rip out their insides trying to escape, whichever comes first.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

If i was going to murder someone i would wait till i found a known criminal then shove them in front of a subway train publicly... Don't ask how I'm gonna get them to the train but i will...(may involve candy)


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 3, 2009)

Long-Range: http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/rifle/M107.html
Wearing Bleached leather gloves(no fingerprints), and Glass Bullets 

Close-Range: http://www.weaponmasters.com/shopping/Black-Manual-Tokushu-Keibo-p-16205.html
Wearing Bleached leather gloves(no fingerprints)


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 3, 2009)

I won't be descriptive :3 I'm not in the mood to deal with guts right now. Lemme just sneak a live grenade in your pants (lol fallout 3).


----------



## Jelly (Jan 3, 2009)

A number of chemical concoctions will take care of the initial struggle, disposal is more of an issue.

Pulverize all teeth, burn off fingerprints, and disfigure the face. Forcing a DNA test to establish identity (if it ever comes to that) might introduce the legal/forensic hurdle that saves your ass down the line. An unidentifiable body can, in a pinch, be dressed in thrift store clothes and dropped in a bad part of town where the police are less likely to question it. I don't recommend that disposal method, I'm just saying an easily identifiable body is an even bigger threat than the opposite.

Assuming you have it inside a house where you can work on it a bit, the first thing you want to do is drain it of fluids. This will make it easier to cut up, and slow decomposition a little bit. The best way to do this quick and dirty is to perforate the body with a pointed knife, and then perform CPR on it. Cut the fronts of the thighs deep, diagonally, to slit the femoral arteries. Then pump the chest. The valves in the heart will still work when dead, and the springback of the ribcage can put apply a fair amount of suction to the artria. Do this in a tub. Plug the drain, and mingle lots of bleach with the bodily fluids before unplugging the drain to empty the tub. This should help control the stench of death, which would otherwise reek from your gutter gratings. Do everything you can to control odors. Plug in an ionizer, burn candles, leave bowls of baking soda everywhere. Ventilate the room in the middle of the night, but otherwise keep it closed. Keep the body under a plastic sheet while it's in the tub.

If you want to bury, I recommend separating the body into several parts, and burying them separately. For one thing, it's easier to dig a deep enough hole for a head than for an entire body. this reduces your chances of being discovered while you are actually outside and digging the grave.
That is the one thing you can't do inside the doors of your house, and represents a vulnerable moment you want to keep brief, under 2 hours. Do it between 3 and 5 am. It's also less likely for someone to call the police if their dog digs up some chunk of meat, than if they dig up an entire body. They may assume it's an animal carcass disfigured by decomposition, and leave it alone or dispose of it. It's also more likely that the dog will consume all of it before anyone knows the difference. A whole skeleton is another story. You can cut a body into 6 pieces faster than you think. It's not much different than boning a chicken, but it takes more work, a big knife, and time. A hammer will be useful for pulverizing joints or driving the knife deep where it doesn't want to go. Anyway it's wise to crush as much of the skeleton as you can along the way. It will aid in making the body less identifiable for what it is as it decomposes.

Don't return to the same site 6 times for 6 burials.You'll attract suspicion from anyone nearby, and you'll wind up placing the body parts close enough together to be found by any serious investigation. Put them in plastic bags with lots of bleach, and store in a freezer until you have enough time to bury them all.

Depending on what tools you have available, you may find that you're getting really good at deconstructing the body. You might prefer to slowly sprinkle it down a drain without leaving your house. This avoids the long-term risk of discovery associated with burial, and the overwhelming supply of bacteria in a sewer accelerates decomposition, while providing a convenient cover smell.

Truly grinding down a body takes a lot more work, and you run the risk of fouling your plumbing and calling in a plumber. So don't try it unless you know how to clear bones and meat out of a drainpipe. A good food processor can be useful. But don't over-use it, or power drills or saws. They're noisy and they attract attention. And forget the kitchen sink. It's better if you actually remove one of the toilets in your house from its base, which will give you direct access to one of the largest sewer pipes that enters your house. Follow any disposals with lots of bleach and then run the water for 5 or 10 minutes on top of that. And plug that pipe when you're not using it, to prevent any sewer gasses from backing up into your house. Usually, a U-trap inside the toilet does that for you.


----------



## ciaron454 (Jan 3, 2009)

Using a Barret M82 or a AIS50 and shooting them either in the chest or in the head, 

in the chest because the bullets from one of these will rip them in half

in the head because their head will explode


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jan 3, 2009)

^_^ I'm starting to love this topic again.


----------



## fangborn (Jan 5, 2009)

Canisa said:


> Yeah. I think about a lot of things too much. I'm a bit sick that way.



heh i think of ways to kill my friends.....and celerity....and ummmm welll everyone


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 5, 2009)

like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## fangborn (Jan 20, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0



>.<


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 20, 2009)

NTW-20 Sniper Rifle, 14.7mm Soviet Armor Piercing rounds.

With up to a 2300 meter reach, you'll be able to kick back in your backyard, and pop someone clear across town(my town is frickin' tiny. >_<).


----------



## Riptor (Jan 20, 2009)

A chainsaw. When I used it with people, lots of pretty flowers would come out.

...Wait, this isn't Serious Sam, is it? Oh, well, I'll use it anyway.


----------



## Kajy (Jan 20, 2009)

A sniper rifle :0
Strong, precise and stylish.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 20, 2009)

Finding some tower that rose above a city, get a long-range silenced sniper rifle and just go to it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 20, 2009)

Let's use the Call of Duty: World at War game for an example.

You have several options:
1- pull out your *knife* and stab 'em from behind.
2- pick up a *shotgun* and blow their heads off
3- find a *type 100*, *turret*, or *bazooka* and obliterate everything in front of you.
4- grab a *hunting* or *sniper rifle *and grin at the fact that they have no idea what's coming. 
5- jump on a *flame thrower* and watch it all burn :twisted:

I actually got 480 points from stabbing a dead (yes, _dead_) German guy in the leg. Try getting that much from any one emeny using anything except a knife.
The moral here? Ninjas are awsome.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 20, 2009)

inject him/her with distilled poison ivy extract


----------



## Elite723 (Jan 20, 2009)

Evicirate by hand >3


----------

